# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Hyetis Crossbow smartwatch

## Airicist

youtube.com/saigontrkykypat

----------


## Airicist

Hyetis CrossBow final 3d footage

Published on Dec 4, 2013




> 1st presentation of Hyetis Crossbow Project.
> 
> Smart, connected and automatic watch.
> 
> Merge of Swiss high end watch and modern technology
> 
> Hyetis, Geneva based open to the world

----------


## Airicist

Hyetis 1st keynote

Published on Dec 4, 2013




> Hyetis team announcing Earlybird CrossBow Features and new partnership

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 13, 2013




> Device is coming soon!
> 
> Hyetis Crossbow (500 of these only available)
> 
> 41Mpix Camera, Zeiss Optics, Flash
> 
> Microphone with noise reduction
> 
> Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, NFC, GPS
> ...

----------

